# Welll it happened>>prayers needed



## Badddwithabow (Oct 7, 2010)

Well got the drop on the biggest archery deer ever.. 8pt approx 12-13 in wide... slight quartering toward me shot... hit mid way of ribs a lil high... but heard him crash and get back up for just a few secs then quiet... its been an hr and half... ya'll say a lil prayer.. i'm goin to walk to where i heard him crash and thats it for tonight.... I'll update ya when i get back


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2010)

Good luck..... Don't push him and he'll lay down and die.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 7, 2010)

Cool Brandon!!!!!!


----------



## devolve (Oct 7, 2010)

good luck bro.


----------



## rastaman (Oct 7, 2010)

Good luck to you sir!


----------



## schleylures (Oct 7, 2010)

did you fond anything?


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 7, 2010)

I hope you find him dead.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2010)

Good luck, can't wait to see pics.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 7, 2010)

Hang in there Brandon...now you know why they call it "hunting"


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 7, 2010)

Good luck Brandon!!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 7, 2010)

Waiting for the rest of the story,  
Good Luck


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 7, 2010)

Good luck with him!


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 7, 2010)

Good luck brother I hope you find him!?


----------



## Badddwithabow (Oct 7, 2010)

Well Highs and LOWS... found about a 20 yard blood trail thats about it..... no arrow nothin... which is good and bad i reckon my arra had a hair poppin tree shark on it.... so every tree he hits with it only does more damage. I have no doubt the deer is dead I have a pretty good idea of where he went. i'll pick up blood at 1st light... this is a pic of what the shot looked like... I got some where around a foot of penetration... blood we found was dark probably liver??


----------



## kirby999 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hope you didn't push him any . Not much liver IMO with that shot . Maybe  that big broadhead found the femoral archery on  the far side  . If not pushed , he should head for water if nearby . good luck , I hope you find him , kirby


----------



## Badddwithabow (Oct 7, 2010)

he was headed up to a ridge that is big time bedding area... if it was femoral there wasn't much blood.... but right now i'm sick gonna go home and try and get some sleep...


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 7, 2010)

Badddwithabow said:


> he was headed up to a ridge that is big time bedding area... if it was femoral there wasn't much blood.... but right now i'm sick gonna go home and try and get some sleep...



With it being a high Hit there is no Lower hole for Blood to leave a trail. 
so the blood you found is a good sign.  Rest up and go look in the morning.


----------



## kirby999 (Oct 7, 2010)

What BK said . No exit hole low . Most of the blood will stay inside . kirby


----------



## Badddwithabow (Oct 7, 2010)

based on the pic whichis pretty dern accurate and sign what do you guys think percentage chance that this is a recoverable deer??


----------



## kirby999 (Oct 7, 2010)

Depends . If not pushed , he'll lay down , stiffen up and die  during the night . With the arrow angle it cut a lot of gut back there and it will die if you got as much penetration as you say . Hopefully , in the morning you can find some type of a blood trail , that will lead you to him. If not , and if not pushed , he'll head downhill toward some water and you should find him there . kirby


----------



## Badddwithabow (Oct 7, 2010)

kinda crazy the closest water is up on top of ridge??? lord i dunno man i'm tore up... gotta go get some sleep we'll see how it goes tom.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Oct 7, 2010)

the only reason i'm so sure about penetration is he ran past me and turned away i saw him for a solid 2 sec...


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 7, 2010)

Ya need to find ya somebody with a trackin dog


----------



## kirby999 (Oct 7, 2010)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Ya need to find ya somebody with a trackin dog


 That would help . He may try to circle back and go uphill to get to some water . Depends on bad he's hurt .  I've always heard deer  seek out water when shot , especially gut shot .  I've found a couple of deer for friends the next morning , by looking around water , while others were busy trying to find a blood trail . kirby


----------



## Slasher (Oct 7, 2010)

A foot of penetration... he's going down.. only problem is high hit with no exit, doesn't bleed much outside, but inside the body cavity... Plus with it being further back, it will take a lil while.... Hopefully he doesn't go too far.... 

A good trail with some luck, or a good tracking dog should net you your trophy!!!

Wish you well


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 7, 2010)

good luck man, we found my deer with virtually no blood by pretty much following a compass bearing on the direction she went. Good luck!


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 7, 2010)

There may be someone on this list that can help you locate a tracking dog.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=348708

Good luck Brandon.


----------



## eman1885 (Oct 7, 2010)

good luck! i know exactly what you are doing through. hope it turns out better for you than it did me.


----------



## kirby999 (Oct 7, 2010)

Here's a picture of a whitetail deer's vitals . If you look at it closely , you'll see your arrow penetrated the intestines and at best found the femoral artery that runs down the rear leg .  kirby


----------



## AMB (Oct 8, 2010)

He ain't hit the femoral artery, that's the quickest that I've ever seen a deer die, he wouldn't have made it very far.  Hitting him with a treeshark, your odds are better.  This is the kind of shot you want a big broadhead on the end.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 8, 2010)

As Papalapin said I would try to find a dog.
There is a chance you hit over the intestine and under the artery.If you find your arrow you`ll know a lot more. If you did get gut and did`nt push the deer it will lay up usually within a couple hundred yards. I actually do good finding gut shot deer. One tip instead of running "wild" and with no direction a paunch shot deer will often get on a well used trail towards a thick place. Good Luck.RC


----------



## Al33 (Oct 8, 2010)

Good luck this morning Brandon. I still believe you will find him.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm sure he's dead Brandon.  If you didn't push him on the trail last night, and nothing else jumped him from his bed, he should be dead within 200 yds or so of the shot.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2010)

Good luck again, we're all rootin for you.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 8, 2010)

Gotta let us know how it turns out Brandon....Good Luck!
p.s.really cool list JakeAllen, Thanks!!!


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 8, 2010)

You will find him.


----------



## belle&bows (Oct 8, 2010)

Good luck this morning. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 8, 2010)

Good Luck and keep us all informed...


----------



## Badddwithabow (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow guys i feel alot better about it now.. we are gonna go back out about 9 ish or so tryin to stay put is rough...


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 8, 2010)

If your it is pretty accurate in the pic?? I'll give you my opinion on whats happened.

Your a shade high on Liver but may possibly have liver.

Lets view a liver hit. Livers do a NOT heal on their own. If lacerated it conitnues to bleed. The only catch is it's not a profuse immediate bleed out like a fem. There is one huge artery running through a liver. If you cut it?? They bleed out as fast as a double lung. but other than that?? it's not a quick death (quick death = less distance traveled)

Femoral and big arteries. Not only down the insides of the hams but also directly up beneath the spine is a huge artery. this big artery actually breaks off and splits in to the femorals and feeds them. If it's cut?? It's actually a faster bleed out than a fem hit and a short distance traveled. You look a shade low for the bleed out to be cut but you said you were using a large blade so.... well if it makes ya feel any better.. "maybe" But seriously when it's cut an animal even the size of a whitetail starts to feel disorientated and weak within the first 50 or so yards of impact. At your angle there's a slight chance it's hit and the bloods inside the deer instead of outside.

Femoral.... again depending on how acurate you may have reached the off side rear leg femoral. and again if so and bleed outs occurring inside the animal it may not be far.

Worse case?? You've split the second to the last rib, cut through the diaphram which keeps the vacuum and prssure correct on the heart and lungs and also cut gut as well. You have a high entrance and no exit. You don't even need to be looking for this animal until around close to lunch the next day . I would keep an eye open for hiar and blood here or there as a significant sign thats your going in the right direction, but mainly I would follow the heaviest used game trails slowly and keep an eye out left to right off those trails )especially towards brush piles of lil low hidden spots. After all these are exhausted you go back to the impact location with a compass, and grid search.

Brandon....... Dude....... you gonna have to calm down.. You done missed six and took a crap shot at a buck. I say crap because if your pic is accurate take a long look at it. The buck is quartering TO you  The actual correct angle for that shot is THROUGH the shoulder blade (and thats sort of a no no). But if left to travel quartering to shots turn in to broadsides and then quartering away.

I'm not doubting your shooting skills, I'm not doubting your equipment and I'm not meaning to sound mean. But the number one thing in killing an animal is the exact same thing as learning to shoot acurately. it's mental focus and discipline. I know ya want it man. And I know how it feels TO want it.. butcha gotta hold out and control it. It's nothing more than your nerves...... and your brain is whats effecting them. Stop letting THEM control the situation.. YOU control the situation.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 8, 2010)

Good luck finding him. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 8, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> If your it is pretty accurate in the pic?? I'll give you my opinion on whats happened.
> 
> Your a shade high on Liver but may possibly have liver.
> 
> ...



Excellent post, well thought out!


Good luck on the recovery!


----------



## bobman (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like it could be liver, good luck I hope you find it. 

One thing that helps me is I really concentrate on keeping my bow arm in position after the shot ... I dont let it drop right after the shot when I practice. 

The follow thru part is where I personally screw up so I always kind of go long on it when I shoot. Dont know why it helps me but it does, and helps my concentration as well.

This situation is why I shoot heavy bows in the mid 60's to 70 lbs and bear razor heads. I rarely dont get complete pass throughs even when I screw up and hit a bone. 

Not saying you should do that, its always best to shoot a bow you can handle, but most guys can handle a bow in the 60 lb range if they work up to it without problems.

Its nice to have a exit hole


----------



## kirby999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Lance ; I couldn't have said it better . I didn't want to go into the shot taken,  at this time , but you are 100% correct . Always picture where  your arrow should exit , then you will know what gets taken out inside, that's what counts . When I was a NBEF instructor , we had a small,  hand held , deer model with vitals showing and a log pin to use for an arrow to show correct arrow path .Broadside or quartering away shots should be our goal . Aim low ,we all tend to shoot high from a tree stand or the deer made drop when it hears your shot . On a quartering away shot,  aim for the opposite shoulder .   Hopefully an artery was cut and the deer will be found . kirby


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 8, 2010)

Still waiting on the verdict!


----------



## Badddwithabow (Oct 8, 2010)

Well no dice this morning i hope he makes it. as far as my shot guys i know quarter to shots are kinda a nono but he wasn't quarterin that hard and i was tryin to stay off the scapula so my spot was about a inch off shoulder blade and with the angle i knew it'd have to to be a bit higher than normal to get the exit... the fact of the matter is i missed my spot by maybe 2 inches... I don't think the shot taken was a poor shot selection 9 out of 10 hunters would have taken this shot. 

As far as my misses yea 2 times limbs hit stand 2 were miss judged distances completely my fault and 2 ducked strings... these things happen I'm not claimin to be the best shot but i'll tell ya what i get on deer. I don't have hogs and such to hunt in the off season this is my 1st year with trad archery and trust me i shoot every single day with kids yellin ridin trucks around me tryin to hurry my shot before they get even with me.  I put myself in the worst spots to shoot everything... its just different to shoot at animals..

I'm learnin thats all there is to it. A bad shot will happen i mean i'm not comparing my self at all to Spikes but that shot he put on that spike I mean not the best shot but it did the trick.  I will continue to shoot everyday and hunt every opportunity i get. And i will shoot when i feel comfortable. I just hope this feller makes it and I get another crack at him... 

However my spot is on fire saw 10 deer this morning lookin for my buck..


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 8, 2010)

Bottom line Brandon I'm not trying to publically knock you. I am trying to get you to calm down. I've killed over 125 with a trad bow.. and if you think for one second there's not some "MISSES" and some "HIT ANIMALS NOT RECOVERED" in those numbers I am flattered but you are extremely sadly mistaking. It happens to all of us, it happens to the best of them as well. And I truly hate it for you.

And believe it or not no matter your experience level you can still be absolutely rattled by a simple little yearling much less a buck of any proportion.

Like I said, it's not your shooting....... it's your brain. Ya gotta get it under control.

Here's a couple things ya may not realize. By watching my video hunts and some buddies video hunts I've came to realize a few things. In slo mo a deer moves alot more before the arrow gets there than what my eye actually sees. You mentioned Chris's spike.... watch the slo mo... chris's shot is NOT off mark or low... that deer took a step and DROPPED...... On film there's limbs and branches in between the shooter and the animal that you just don't see when your shooting. These awareness factors are just facts of life... all you can really recieve from them is an "OOOhhh..." after the fact. which is nothing more than a learning tool.

The absolute best advice I can give you on killing animals is this:

 "YES, you have to kill animals to gain experience at killing animals.".............. 

"DO NOT force the situation, allow it to happen or not to happen."..........

"Be as tenascious and unwaivering on track and recovery as you are on the hunt itself.".........

 "always ALWAYS learn from not only success, but also failure."......... 

"Pick a spot INSIDE the spot you think you should be picking.".......

 "When getting back on the horse, DO NOT aproach it in the same manner that got you threw off in the first place.... it will only throw you off again."



P.S. BTW ya said you were going back out at 9 to look. it's only 11 now.. ya done jumped and spooked 10 deer from your area.... there's still a long time til an evening hunt. go back and look more.


----------



## kirby999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I started not to comment further , but I got involved and feel like I should . I don't want to start an argument .And I'm not trying to come down on you , I realize the pressure there is in trying to get that first one with traditional equipment . And I know what it feels like sitting there in the stand waiting for the right moment . With that said ; Sorry to disagree with you  on your shot choice , but,  I wouldn't have attempted that shot ; if the picture you've shown is accurate . I hope others who read this , don't attempt a shot like that either  and wait for a broadside or a slightly quartering away shot .  It "IS "  a killing shot , but we owe it to the animal to wait for  a shot that results in a quick humane  kill  . And I realize , bad shots happen , but that shot had bad written on it from the beginning .  I'd still be out there looking for that deer . kirby  EDIT : Lance I was tying as you had posted and I agree, This should be a learning experience for all of us .


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm sorry bout your deer man. If you are confident in your shot  placment like lance said I would go back and look some more its possible that you jumped him ??


----------



## fourwinds (Oct 8, 2010)

Keep looking man! If it were my first deer with trad tackle I'd call out of work. Or you could try one of your dogs... Sometimes our pointers can help finding a missing deer.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Oct 8, 2010)

here's my problem... where i'm hunting at is in the end of a triangle into the clear cut. the clear cut i don't have permission to be on. I figured him to be on the creek bed which is where i went this morning we got there about 830 ish its only 5 min from the house... we covered that triangle and i walked 3 ridges and hallers above that... no blood no arrow nothin. we left at 10... we tracked  the blood we found but thats all we found i hope its just a superficial wound and he'll be ok. 

He wasn't that far quarterin he was a lil more broadside than the pic. but live and learn


----------



## Badddwithabow (Oct 8, 2010)

trust me fellers no one is as hard on me as i am... ask Al. I'm not happy about what happened last night. I know you guys don't know me much but i hunt hard i track twice as hard. if there was sign we shoulda found it. i was on my hands and knees for 2 hrs last night to find what lil blood we did find. I know the shot wasn't the best placed shot i realize that Yea i was a lil shook i wish i woulda kept it closer to the shoulder, i wish i woulda had a blood trail 2 feet wide to follow. The fact is none of those things happened. Sorry i wish it woulda been different but it wasn't these things will happen i hope my luck will change. I'm mad as a wet hen about it.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 8, 2010)

BRANDON

Nobody likes to cripple, or kill and loose a deer....

...but it happens.   If it has not happend yet to any particular hunter, it will, if they hunt long enough.

The most important thing here is that you have made every effort to recover your game...some won't even put in half of the time and effort that you have.

Great follow up attempt.


----------



## bobman (Oct 8, 2010)

also remember nothing is wasted in nature the coyotes, fox, coons maybe even a bear will utilize it. 

I'm not being sarcastic its just the way you have to look at these things.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 8, 2010)

bobman

I agree


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 8, 2010)

Brandon. on top of tracking skills let me add one more thing. And before you dismiss it allow me to inform you that the man that taught me this trait and how to do it is none other than Warren Womack himself.

BUY A COMPASS.

Now you do not have to know how to use it. Just know how to see a bearing on it. align the north with the arrow.. look the direction the deer went. Get the bearing of that direction (ie the direction the deer traveled lines up with the number 45 between the (N)north and (E)east marks. This is 45 degrees N/E)find a landmark in the direct line of that compass bearing and walk out to it. ATLEAST 300yds.

scoot 90 degrees to the left (or right) 20 yds and follow the exact opposite bearing BACK to your starting point. scoot 90 degrees once more in the same direction you scooted the first time and follow the bearing back. go atleast 100yds left and then go atleast 100yds right. go atleast 300 yds out in the direction the animal traveled.

THIS is what Carter, Chris, myself, Warren, KY Longbow and others are refferring to when we say, " grid search "

When you "wander" or just "look" you do not realize that you subconsciously follow the path of least resistance. You also "flow" with the terrain (hills) and you also have a "stronger" side of your body meaning a stringer leg. You may not see it or think it but If I were to tell you to walk out through that desert in a straight line it would amaze you how much you veer to your bodies power side. The compass bearing keeps you on path and keeps you from swerving. The grid search ensures you have covered the area completely.

*IF* Your arrow placement on your pics is as accurate as you think it is?? I would stop thinking "he will be OK." and start thinking "Coyotes have to eat as well" Deer are tough as boot leather. But if you've cut the diaphragm as well as organs on the opposite side of it?? well.. coyotes gotta eat too.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 8, 2010)

I hate you didn't find your buck Brandon and was sure you would this morning. Hopefully at the very least you will eventually find the skull and rack.

There is some great advice given in this thread that is good reading for everyone even if we may already know it or at least some of it. Never hurts to be reminded. These folks are sincerely trying to help you and not trying to Monday morning quarterback or be a know-it-all. I am sure each one of them would have been right there with you to help track it were they local to you. 

Yes sir, you are a deer magnet for sure and I have no doubt you will be bringing home the bacon in no time. Anyone who can spot deer from the outhouse has to be a deer magnet.


----------



## kirby999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dang right, If I lived closer I would have met you to help look . Sometimes an extra pair of eyes helps . Good luck on your next shot . kirby


----------



## robert carter (Oct 8, 2010)

I have often made shots I regretted taking. I have lost deer as most every truthful bowhunter has. I ain`t proud of it. I am proud to say I gave 100% into finding everyone I shot at.That being done...you`ve done all you can. Learn from your shots and get your mind away from this deer and on to the next. Good Hunting.RC


----------



## Al33 (Oct 8, 2010)

robert carter said:


> I have often made shots I regretted taking. I have lost deer as most every truthful bowhunter has. I ain`t proud of it. I am proud to say I gave 100% into finding everyone I shot at.That being done...you`ve done all you can. Learn from your shots and get your mind away from this deer and on to the next. Good Hunting.RC



Amen to that! I know Brandon gave it his best and that's all one can expect. Good effort Brandon despite the outcome!!!


----------



## Badddwithabow (Oct 8, 2010)

thanks guys i hate it... but you better believe every buzzard flying or coyote yelping will get checked out.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 8, 2010)

hate to hear that you didn't find him brandon. you may come across the carcass on a future hunt. get back on the horse and good luck in the future


----------



## devolve (Oct 8, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Brandon. on top of tracking skills let me add one more thing. And before you dismiss it allow me to inform you that the man that taught me this trait and how to do it is none other than Warren Womack himself.
> 
> BUY A COMPASS.
> 
> ...



and this is the reason i NEVER go hunting without my compass. mine was issued to my uncle before korea


----------

